# grass plant needs id



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

I bought a plant from the pet store but I didn't ask what type it was. it is a sort of grass like plant about 5 inches high (full height) & the pet store guy says it spreads out once it is in an established spot. It is a grass green color & it doesn't really have leaves. it has long slender stalks that look like overgrown grass but the leaves float. Could you help me find out what it is?

Thanks,
Don Schallerer


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Send pictures. There are many, many things that look like what you've described. Even with great pictures its sometimes hard to know for sure. Call the LFS. They might have some idea of what it is unless its a big chain store.


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

okay. I've taken a picture of it on my digital camera & I'll post it once I figure out how (hopefully soon)


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

i think the picture is attached to this... im going to post & check


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

cobrakid said:


> i think the picture is attached to this... im going to post & check


shoot... it isn't ill try again


----------



## BryceM (Nov 6, 2005)

Dan,

An easy way to post photos is to upload them to a site like photobucket. You can then reference the URL in your message. Use the icon in the text editor that looks like a mountain vista along the top margin.

Good luck,

GB


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

ok. i think ive got it now *sigh*


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

O.K. does this help any? it's out of the water because I had just bought it. Can you give me any tips on taking care of it? I've never had a live plant before. Some of its leaves are yellow & some are yellow or brown at the tips. is that bad (not all of them though; maybe 4 or 5 of them)?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

looks like Ophiopogon japonica or mondo grass. If it is mondo grass is not an aquatic plant it will not grow and eventually die in your tank.

Ian


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

WHAT!!!!?????? So what should I do with it???


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

can anyone reccomend some cheap aquatic plants that my fish fry could hide in?


----------



## ianiwane (May 6, 2005)

Go and look at some pictures online and decide if I am right here is one link
http://www.plantgeek.net/plantguide_viewer.php?id=220

If you agree that it is mondo grass take it back to the fish store with some info saying that it is not an aquatic plant they may give you your money back or just plant it in your yard.

Ian


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

Are you sure it's Mondo Grass? I typed it in on google images & it doesn't really look like that... maybe it's the picture or the plant is wet. I'm going to try it out & if it dies ill return it. thanks anyway.


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

oooooohhhhh. maybe your right...


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

could it be mini mondo grass?


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

It looks like mondo grass to me, also. Try to get hold of Vallisneria, Ceratopteris, or Hygrophila. Hygrophila difformis is a good, easy to grow plant


----------



## aquariumnewbie (Dec 15, 2005)

See if they'll take it back they should because you where mis informed they should refund or let it float


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

I don't know... it does kind of look like my plant but mine is a lot darker... maybe it's just the light difference.


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

I called up Petco (where I bought it never going there again) & they said they would just trade it in for the exact same plant & I don't have the recipt. I'm going to see if it dies in my tank & if it does I'll make them let me return the plant.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

Did the plant come with a little information tab stuck in the pot?


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

nope. They just wanted to make a little cash by scamming some innocent person... Chain stores for ya...


----------



## oceanaqua (Oct 24, 2005)

You can also get some najas grass(guppy grass) it should be on aquabid.com many breeders use this plants for their fry. Easy to grow and lush they float too so you don't need to plant them.


----------



## HeyPK (Jan 23, 2004)

> nope. They just wanted to make a little cash by scamming some innocent person... Chain stores for ya...


At PetSmart (at least at the PetSmart in Jackson, Mississippi), their plants do have these little plastic information tabs. They seem to be pretty accurate, too, in distinguishing between aquarium plants and terrarium plants.


----------



## cobrakid (Dec 20, 2005)

The Petcos in Oregon are pretty lame


----------

